# What time does your dog eat breakfast?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo gets 3 meals a day - "breakfast" when I get up for work at 7 am, "lunch" when I get home from work at about 5ish, and "dinner" about an hour before we go to bed (about 11ish, usually).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Depends on when I wake up... anywhere between 4 and 10 depending on what's going on... other meals the day before/after are adjusted accordingly.

My HUGE challenge is not wanting to feed before or after exercising...and balancing exercise needs before I go to work and decreasing bloat risk.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Our guys eat breakfast at 6:00 a.m. during the week and usually a little later on the weekends as they eat after we take them out......Supper is usually around 5:30 everyday.......the odd time a later on the weekends again.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have it easy with my boys. They are happy to sleep in til I wake up. (Which could be anywhere from 6AM til near noon.) Trips outside are first on the agenda then comes breakfast.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess he's just a puppy and is probably just waking up to go outside and pee. He sleeps from 9pm and will wake up anywhere from around 4:30-5am. Hopefully as he gets older he will sleep later. Or maybe it's like a clock for him and he'll wake up at the same time even if he doesnt have to go outside...I guess time will tell...


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie is the same - She sleeps until we wake up. Usually 6:30ish on work days and 9-9:30 (or 10) on weekends. We say she must have a "bladder of steel."

And if one of us is still in bed - No way does she get up with the one that is rising. She promptly takes the whole other half of the bed and snuggles in.


----------

